# Immigrate to NZ details



## EasyBoy

Hello All,
I am newbie to this forum. I have gone through the NZ immigration website but i am having difficulties to go through lots of link and calculating points. If anyone can help to calculate my points and process for applying immigration PR will be great.

My details are as follow

1) Education: Bachelor in Electronics Engineering(India), Graduate Diploma in computer science (Ireland), Master of Science in Computer (UK)

2) 5 years of total experience (Programmer Analyst- 1.5 year, Software/Technical developer - 6 months, Database Administrator - 3 years.

3) Age 30-39

Spouse Details

1) Bachelor in Electronics Engineering 
2) Working as a Assistant Professor in Engineering college ( More than 6 years)
3) Age: 30-39

One child : Age - 2.5 years.

Do i need to take IELTS? As i have read on NZ website that if you have done your diploma in English medium then i do not need to take IELTS. I have letter from my B.E engineering college as well from Ireland that my course was taught in English.

Also do i need to do Assessment of my qualification? If yes then when should i have to do that?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Looking forward to hear soon.


----------



## EasyBoy

Can anyone please help?


----------



## VJ_KIWI

EasyBoy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Do i need to take IELTS? As i have read on NZ website that if you have done your diploma in English medium then i do not need to take IELTS. I have letter from my B.E engineering college as well from Ireland that my course was taught in English.
> 
> Also do i need to do Assessment of my qualification? If yes then when should i have to do that?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Looking forward to hear soon.


Hi,,,

If you have "Medium of instruction" certificate for the degree of 4 years, then you dont have to take IELTS.. In your case you have completed your PGs in UK & ireland. So . That should not be problem. Reminding you that make sure you have "Medium of instruction" certificate for all the courses you have studied.

Go to NZ immigration qualification site and look for your degree and college/university listed under there. if youfind your University name.. there you go.. Else you have to go for NZQA assessment.

Hope it helps.

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## EasyBoy

VJ_KIWI said:


> Hi,,,
> 
> If you have "Medium of instruction" certificate for the degree of 4 years, then you dont have to take IELTS.. In your case you have completed your PGs in UK & ireland. So . That should not be problem. Reminding you that make sure you have "Medium of instruction" certificate for all the courses you have studied.
> 
> Go to NZ immigration qualification site and look for your degree and college/university listed under there. if youfind your University name.. there you go.. Else you have to go for NZQA assessment.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Thanks
> Vijay


Thanks Vijay for your reply.
I have done 4 years of Engineering from India and they have stated that my medium was English in certificate and also i have letter from college (Ireland - 1.5 year of study) mentioning the same. So most probably i dont require IELTS. 

Also can you please provide me the link from where i can check the college/University name for assessment? As i have three degree, so do i need to assess all of them?

Do i also need to assess my work experience?

Sorry for too many questions and thanks again Vijay for your time.


----------



## VJ_KIWI

Here you go..

www dot immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual slash 35171 dot htm

Your work experience will not be assessed. No problem at all easy boy.. we all are here to help you..


----------



## EasyBoy

Hi Vijay,

I am not able to open this link


----------



## VJ_KIWI

immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual/35162.htm


----------



## mwd

Hi

I'm new to this forum too. We are just starting on our immigration to New Zealand. We are doing our own immigration, looking for own employment and have been getting a general good run down on the country including when to live. 

We bought a book from Amazon.co.uk called Immigrating to New Zealand A Do It Yourself Guide which has all the links to NZ Immigration, points calculations etc. This could be very helpful for you. It was about £6 and has been immensely helpful to us. 

My husband will be the main applicant. He is in IT and we are told this isn't the easiest job to find, but we are prepared to give it a go and can't be defeated before we start. We moved to London 5 years ago from India and that was not the easiest road either. 

Good luck with the points. 
MWD


----------



## EasyBoy

VJ_KIWI said:


> Here you go..
> 
> www dot immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual slash 35171 dot htm
> 
> Your work experience will not be assessed. No problem at all easy boy.. we all are here to help you..





VJ_KIWI said:


> immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual/35162.htm


Thanks Vijay.
That will help a lot. But can you please let me know whether should i do assessment of all degrees or the recent one?
Do i need to pay only once for all assessment?
Greatly appreciate.


----------



## VJ_KIWI

You can include all your degrees into single assessment. I did it for my B.Tech and MBA. No need to go for separate evaluations. Even if you have single degree or 5 degrees, payment is same. I'd include all the possible degrees.


----------



## escapedtonz

EasyBoy said:


> Thanks Vijay.
> That will help a lot. But can you please let me know whether should i do assessment of all degrees or the recent one?
> Do i need to pay only once for all assessment?
> Greatly appreciate.


You can only claim for one qualification in each category.
i.e You can tick yes for a qualification at Level 3 - 6, then yes to a qualification at Level 7 - 8, then yes to a qualification at Level 9 - 10.

You cannot claim for multiple qualifications at the same level. If you are in this situation you claim for the one with the highest equivalent Level.

You need to check on the exemptions list that any qualification you are claiming appear on it. 
The awarding body / education establishment must be stated in the table and alongside this the actual qualification you are claiming. 
If the awarding body / education establishment is missing off the list, or the qualification is not listed for that awarding body / education establishment then you must have your qualification/'s assessed by NZQA.

For the EOI submission the assessment required (if qualification not exempt) is the PAR or Pre-Assessment Result.
This gives you a 20 day turn around from NZQA and gives you an approximate Level that you can claim for the qualification on the EOI - note: This level isn't guaranteed as the qualification hasn't been fully assessed.
If in the future you are Invited To Apply for Residency your qualification/'s must then be fully assessed by NZQA to guarantee the Level claimed.

To confirm, you will have to pay a fee for PAR of each qualification you submit to NZQA which gives you a result within 20 days - this is done online and all you do is provide the information asked for.
If you get Invitation to Apply after EOI selection, you will then have to apply to NZQA for full assessment of each qualification at further cost. This is where you need to send them all your documentary evidence of the course, transcripts of the content etc etc.

Regards,

List of Qualifications


----------



## EasyBoy

escapedtonz said:


> You can only claim for one qualification in each category.
> i.e You can tick yes for a qualification at Level 3 - 6, then yes to a qualification at Level 7 - 8, then yes to a qualification at Level 9 - 10.
> 
> You cannot claim for multiple qualifications at the same level. If you are in this situation you claim for the one with the highest equivalent Level.
> 
> You need to check on the exemptions list that any qualification you are claiming appear on it.
> The awarding body / education establishment must be stated in the table and alongside this the actual qualification you are claiming.
> If the awarding body / education establishment is missing off the list, or the qualification is not listed for that awarding body / education establishment then you must have your qualification/'s assessed by NZQA.
> 
> For the EOI submission the assessment required (if qualification not exempt) is the PAR or Pre-Assessment Result.
> This gives you a 20 day turn around from NZQA and gives you an approximate Level that you can claim for the qualification on the EOI - note: This level isn't guaranteed as the qualification hasn't been fully assessed.
> If in the future you are Invited To Apply for Residency your qualification/'s must then be fully assessed by NZQA to guarantee the Level claimed.
> 
> To confirm, you will have to pay a fee for PAR of each qualification you submit to NZQA which gives you a result within 20 days - this is done online and all you do is provide the information asked for.
> If you get Invitation to Apply after EOI selection, you will then have to apply to NZQA for full assessment of each qualification at further cost. This is where you need to send them all your documentary evidence of the course, transcripts of the content etc etc.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> List of Qualifications


Thanks escapedtonz for your reply.
Would it be possible to go for NZQA full assessment earlier rather than PAR, then submit the EOI, so i can exactly know how much points i am claiming without any hesitant? I am planning to do assessment for my Bachelor Degree rather than Master Degree. What do you think?

My Bachelor degree was in exempted list according to older instruction list but not now .
India (26/09/2011)

According to LTSSL I have completed Bachelor in Electronics Engineering from India and i have more than three years of experience in IT (Database Administrator and Programmer). I think that suits my profile, also i can claim bonus point.

Bachelor degree (Level 7) specialising in Information Technology (Computer Science,
Information Systems or other Information Technology) OR Bachelor degree (Level 7)
specialising in Electrical and Electronic Engineering and Technology AND a minimum of
three years’ relevant post-qualification work experience.

Can you please calculate my point if you can?

Age : 30-39 - 25 points
English : As i have letter from college mentioning that i have completed my degree in English, so most probably i wont need IELTS, I can get 6.5 band in total if required.
Qualification: 50 points (For Bachelor in Electronics Engineering)
Work Experience: 4 years and more (15 points)
Bonus points for employment in area of absolute skills shortage : 10 points
Additional bonus points for work experience in an identified future growth area : 10 point for 2 to 5 years
Additional bonus points for work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage : 10 points for 2 to 5 years of experience.

Also i havent count any points for my wife. She also has same qualification as me but working as a University Lecturer in Engineering college for more than 7 years.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## escapedtonz

EasyBoy said:


> Thanks escapedtonz for your reply.
> Would it be possible to go for NZQA full assessment earlier rather than PAR, then submit the EOI, so i can exactly know how much points i am claiming without any hesitant? I am planning to do assessment for my Bachelor Degree rather than Master Degree. What do you think?
> 
> My Bachelor degree was in exempted list according to older instruction list but not now .
> India (26/09/2011)
> 
> According to LTSSL I have completed Bachelor in Electronics Engineering from India and i have more than three years of experience in IT (Database Administrator and Programmer). I think that suits my profile, also i can claim bonus point.
> 
> Bachelor degree (Level 7) specialising in Information Technology (Computer Science,
> Information Systems or other Information Technology) OR Bachelor degree (Level 7)
> specialising in Electrical and Electronic Engineering and Technology AND a minimum of
> three years’ relevant post-qualification work experience.
> 
> Can you please calculate my point if you can?
> 
> Age : 30-39 - 25 points
> English : As i have letter from college mentioning that i have completed my degree in English, so most probably i wont need IELTS, I can get 6.5 band in total if required.
> Qualification: 50 points (For Bachelor in Electronics Engineering)
> Work Experience: 4 years and more (15 points)
> Bonus points for employment in area of absolute skills shortage : 10 points
> Additional bonus points for work experience in an identified future growth area : 10 point for 2 to 5 years
> Additional bonus points for work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage : 10 points for 2 to 5 years of experience.
> 
> Also i havent count any points for my wife. She also has same qualification as me but working as a University Lecturer in Engineering college for more than 7 years.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.


Yes you can apply for NZQA full assessment instead of PAR if you like. Costs more and takes longer, but gives you a gurananteed equivalent level to claim on the EOI.
Would be a lot of money to waste if you didn't get ITA (Invitation to apply) though!

If you complete the online points indicator - what score do you get, including answering the questions for your partner ?

Regards,


----------



## EasyBoy

escapedtonz said:


> Yes you can apply for NZQA full assessment instead of PAR if you like. Costs more and takes longer, but gives you a gurananteed equivalent level to claim on the EOI.
> Would be a lot of money to waste if you didn't get ITA (Invitation to apply) though!
> 
> If you complete the online points indicator - what score do you get, including answering the questions for your partner ?
> 
> Regards,


Thanks, that make sense. What should be chances of not getting ITA if i have more than 100 points.

Do i also need to assess my spouse skill (B.E in Electronics same as me).

According to point indicator i can get at least 120 or more.


----------



## escapedtonz

EasyBoy said:


> Thanks, that make sense. What should be chances of not getting ITA if i have more than 100 points.
> 
> Do i also need to assess my spouse skill (B.E in Electronics same as me).
> 
> According to point indicator i can get at least 120 or more.


You have a very good chance of not getting ITA if you have points between 100 and 135 without a job offer.
See the latest historical results:-
2013 selections and New Zealand Residence Programme Fact Sheets - New Zealand Immigration Service

You need 140 points or above for automatic selection. If you just fall short with 135 and no job offer then other EOI's at 135 with job offers will be selected before yours. The reality nowadays is more EOI submissions and higher scores showing the high quality of the people trying to gain Residency.

When you say "According to point indicator i can get at least 120 or more", what do you mean exactly by or more ?
If you answer the questions truthfully you should have one score and one only ?


----------



## EasyBoy

escapedtonz said:


> You have a very good chance of not getting ITA if you have points between 100 and 135 without a job offer.
> See the latest historical results:-
> 2013 selections and New Zealand Residence Programme Fact Sheets - New Zealand Immigration Service
> 
> You need 140 points or above for automatic selection. If you just fall short with 135 and no job offer then other EOI's at 135 with job offers will be selected before yours. The reality nowadays is more EOI submissions and higher scores showing the high quality of the people trying to gain Residency.
> 
> When you say "According to point indicator i can get at least 120 or more", what do you mean exactly by or more ?
> If you answer the questions truthfully you should have one score and one only ?


I have calculated point ruffly as I am not sure how much point should I get. That's the reason I have posted my query on forum and still looking for accurate result.


----------



## escapedtonz

EasyBoy said:


> I have calculated point ruffly as I am not sure how much point should I get. That's the reason I have posted my query on forum and still looking for accurate result.


We can't give you an accurate result. 
We do not know your personal circumstances, your experience other than what you have mentioned, your qualification details other than what you have mentioned, all the details about your partner etc etc.
We are not Immigration advisors. We do not hold any authorisation to give you any Immigration advice.
We are just people who have been there and done that. 
The forum is a place where we can give you the benefit of our experience.

If you want an accurate result, you need to discuss with Immigration directly or pay a moderate fee to an authorised Immigration consultant, who can advise you appropriately.

Regards,


----------



## EasyBoy

escapedtonz said:


> We can't give you an accurate result.
> We do not know your personal circumstances, your experience other than what you have mentioned, your qualification details other than what you have mentioned, all the details about your partner etc etc.
> We are not Immigration advisors. We do not hold any authorisation to give you any Immigration advice.
> We are just people who have been there and done that.
> The forum is a place where we can give you the benefit of our experience.
> 
> If you want an accurate result, you need to discuss with Immigration directly or pay a moderate fee to an authorised Immigration consultant, who can advise you appropriately.
> 
> Regards,


Yes i can understand you are not Immigration advisers, but any help from your side will be greatly appreciated. I have calculated my point as below please correct me if i am wrong.

25	Age
10	Bonus point for work of absolute skills shortage (Database Administrator)
15	Work experience in skilled employment (3 years DBA , 2 year Developer/Programmer Analyst) 
10	Work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage
50	Recognized level 7 or 8 (Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics)
10	Qualification in an area of absolute skills shortage
10	Partner hold a level 4-6 qualification
-----
130 Points

I have some doubts if you can help that would be great.

1) What should be chances of getting selected?

2) I have work experience in identified future growth area, so should i claim the the point for that or do i need job offer to claim the point?

3) My wife has level 7 Qualification (Bachelor in Electronics Engineering). According to point calculator to claim 20 points partner need to have 7+ recognized qualification, but she has level 7. Does she will get 10 or 20?


----------



## askchennai

I have done my Bachelor of Engineering in "university of Madras", India -2002. This degree is excempted from the NZQA but under University of Madras , B.E is not mentioned. But I can see that in 2011 exception list. 

Anyone who got PR or CO approved that B.E from University of Madras is excempted from NZQA?


----------



## escapedtonz

EasyBoy said:


> Yes i can understand you are not Immigration advisers, but any help from your side will be greatly appreciated. I have calculated my point as below please correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> 25	Age
> 10	Bonus point for work of absolute skills shortage (Database Administrator)
> 15	Work experience in skilled employment (3 years DBA , 2 year Developer/Programmer Analyst)
> 10	Work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage
> 50	Recognized level 7 or 8 (Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics)
> 10	Qualification in an area of absolute skills shortage
> 10	Partner hold a level 4-6 qualification
> -----
> 130 Points
> 
> I have some doubts if you can help that would be great.
> 
> 1) What should be chances of getting selected?
> 
> 2) I have work experience in identified future growth area, so should i claim the the point for that or do i need job offer to claim the point?
> 
> 3) My wife has level 7 Qualification (Bachelor in Electronics Engineering). According to point calculator to claim 20 points partner need to have 7+ recognized qualification, but she has level 7. Does she will get 10 or 20?


Hi,
Your points calculation looks reasonable to me.

1) with 130 points and no job offer I don't think you have much chance of being selected.
140 points and above get automatic selection then if there are any places left for that fortnightly pull they will select 135 with job offers, then 130 with job offers so I fear your EOI will languish just under the radar.

2) yes you can claim points for having work experience in an identified future growth area. You don't need a job offer.

3) if your partners qualification is assessed as Level 7, you can claim that she has a recognised Level 7, 8, 9, or 10 qualification.


----------



## EasyBoy

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> Your points calculation looks reasonable to me.
> 
> 1) with 130 points and no job offer I don't think you have much chance of being selected.
> 140 points and above get automatic selection then if there are any places left for that fortnightly pull they will select 135 with job offers, then 130 with job offers so I fear your EOI will languish just under the radar.
> 
> 2) yes you can claim points for having work experience in an identified future growth area. You don't need a job offer.
> 
> 3) if your partners qualification is assessed as Level 7, you can claim that she has a recognised Level 7, 8, 9, or 10 qualification.


Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.
Then i will get 10 points for work experience in an identified future growth + 10 points for my wife recognized qualification, So it comes to 150 i think.

Does my wife qualification need to be assessed to get those 20 points?


----------



## escapedtonz

EasyBoy said:


> Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.
> Then i will get 10 points for work experience in an identified future growth + 10 points for my wife recognized qualification, So it comes to 150 i think.
> 
> Does my wife qualification need to be assessed to get those 20 points?


If it isn't on the exempted list, yes it will need assessment.


----------



## topcat83

...and just to reiterate this - we're NOT immigration consultants, so you MUST NOT take this information as a definite. ALWAYS get this information confirmed by a registered immigration agent or the NZ immigration office.


----------



## EasyBoy

topcat83 said:


> ...and just to reiterate this - we're NOT immigration consultants, so you MUST NOT take this information as a definite. ALWAYS get this information confirmed by a registered immigration agent or the NZ immigration office.


I know that you are not immigration consultant. This is just for my guidance.


----------



## topcat83

EasyBoy said:


> I know that you are not immigration consultant. This is just for my guidance.


I'm sorry to come over so grumpy here, but I'm sure you'll appreciate that every case is very different, and to assess every request we get would take an inordinate amount of time. On top of which - we have to make it very clear that it is only our personal opinion. NZ Immigration do not allow 'official' advice from anyone except registered agents. 
I think EscapedtoNZ does an amazing job with the knowledge he has. I only wish I had the time!


----------



## EasyBoy

escapedtonz said:


> If it isn't on the exempted list, yes it will need assessment.


I greatly appreciate your help escapedtonz.
You have almost clear my all doubts.
Thumbs up for you.


----------

